# Getting ready for Thanksgiving



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm starting to assemble my stash of libations for Thanksgiving. This in recently:

Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon
Ron Zacapa 23 yr
and 
Pappy's 20 yr


What are you all thinking of drinking this Thanksgiving?

Doc


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmmm... oh, I know, I'll be over for Ron Zacapa and Pappy's. :al


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Hmmm... oh, I know, I'll be over for Ron Zacapa and Pappy's. :al


Be sure to bring over some Ripple and Cremosa's for you.

:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I'm starting to assemble my stash of libations for Thanksgiving. This in recently:
> 
> Blanton's Single Barrel Bourbon
> Ron Zacapa 23 yr
> ...


Our Thankgiving is gone, but that looks good Doc, looking to stockup for Christmas though...Scotch, or Bourbon, never had either yet...humm


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm stocking up as well since I'm off for two weeks.

Plenty of vodka and olives for martinis.
Mcallen 12
Balvenie Doublewood 12
Appleton Estates Rum for rum and cokes
and more TBD!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I've upgraded from ripple this year. I finally went out and got some real spirits. In store for the holidays:

Black Maple Hill Single Barrel 18 year old Rye
Elmer T. Lee Single Barrel Bourbon 
Francois Peyrot 25 Year Old XO Cognac 

Anyone have any opinions on these, they're my first time trying them and just want to know what to look forward to?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I've addeed one more to my list:

Woodford Reserve bourbon.

I had a little at a herf I went to and I'm dying to get my own bottle!!:al


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> OK, I've upgraded from ripple this year. I finally went out and got some real spirits. In store for the holidays:
> 
> Black Maple Hill Single Barrel 18 year old Rye
> Elmer T. Lee Single Barrel Bourbon
> Francois Peyrot 25 Year Old XO Cognac


Hoooo Ahhhhh! Bring em on down! :r

Doc


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I've addeed one more to my list:
> 
> Woodford Reserve bourbon.
> 
> I had a little at a herf I went to and I'm dying to get my own bottle!!:al


Woodford Reserve is good. I would rate it the same as Jefferson's Reserve. Both are nice. But if you have them alongside Blanton's or Pappy's 20, they will pale.

I am drinking Jefferson's right now, in fact.

Doc


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll be picking up a couple of thanksgiving bottles Friday, nothing as tasty as whats above however. Right now I am planning on Elijah Craig 12yo (or maybe EW Single Barrel) and Mount Gay Extra Old. These and a bit of scotch will probably cover my decent liquor needs through the season.


----------

